# I started a bike weight list Wiki



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

I decided to start a bike weight list wiki called Plusonelap.com Weight Wiki found here: http://plusonelap.pbwiki.com/

The benefits of a Wiki are that anyone can post their bike weights to the wiki and it is added immediately, no longer do you have to wait for a moderator to upload your weight to the listings. Its a site ran by you, the weight obsessed.

Hope you guys like it.

The only downside is that the listings cant be sorted by lightest,heaviest, etc...instead I've tried to make them alphabetical.

jeremyb


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Sweet! I'll be sure to add all my stuff


----------

